# 218i Intermittent Misfire



## Em1946 (4 mo ago)

Looking for some advice please.

218i 2 series Active Tourer (2014) has an intermittent misfire.

Has been misfiring on cold start up for a good few months but wasnt enough to throw a EML until recently. EML showed multi cyl misfire once, then cyl 1 misfire twice. 

Engine revs high then dips and will either settle or will cut out / stall. If I keep revs high enough to pull away then it stops misfiring and will drive with no problems. I can then stop and restart the car and it wont misfire. 

Changed all spark plugs a few months ago. Changed cyl1 coil pack.. No luck. 

Local garage have recommended replace coil pack again for cyl 1 and replace injector but have said its their best guess as they havent been able to replicate the fault and are just reading codes. 

Any thoughts before I throw parts at it? 

Thanks!


----------

